# Barracuda Skull



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

If anyone is interested in a European mount of your CUDA
[email protected]


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Pretty cool, A wahoo would be nice.


----------



## rhinofish (Jul 27, 2010)

That is the coolest thing ! About what does that cost ?


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

*Cost*

Barracuda go for about 100 dollars.
I also do deer, alligator, prediter skull also. email if interested.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

That rocks!! Glad it came out. Now that you are sure the process works great on fish too, this one I've had in my freezer for 3 years is ready!

Jason said you were good. I would like you to do mine.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

That's super cool, maybe I'll go shoot a mongo cuda now! ha ha ha


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

That is so cool!


----------

